# ....pana la un moment dat....



## mikasa_90

I would like to translate this paragraph:



... uhm,primul lucru care imi vine acum in minte despre mine este irascibila (subliniez) , funny  , mereu cu chef de distractie / ! Intelegatoare (pana la un moment dat),mereu ofer un umar pt prietenii adevarati (prea putini,dar sper din tot corazonu`meu sa mai intalnesc),SUUUUUPER incapatanata ;






1)_The first thing is that I remeber about me is   that I'm tauchy, fun girl, I want to have fun._
Clever(........), I want to give ''un umar'' for good friends( they are not a lot but I hope from my heart ''sa mai intalnesc'')
Big ambitious girl(=ragazza che si incaponisce sounds in my lenguage)


----------



## Trisia

The first things that come to mind are that I'm touchy (emphasis on that one), funny, always eager to have fun, understanding (up to a point), I'm always there for true friends (I have too few of those but I wish with all my heart to meet more), EXTREMELY obstinate;

You know, this might get better answers in the Italian-Engish forum -- there are a lot more English native speakers over there. (here)


----------



## mikasa_90

I understand it 
Mersi


----------



## Topa2007

...hmm, the first thing that comes to my mind right now about myself is that I’m touchy (I underline), funny, and I always feel like having fun! Understanding (up to a certain point), I always offer a shoulder to true friends (too few, but I hope with all my heart I’ll meet some more), extremely/super stubborn...


----------

